# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  إنكلترا إلى الدور الثاني بشق الأنفس

## العالي عالي

*


حجزت إنكلترا بطاقتها إلى  الدور الثاني من مونديال جنوب أفريقيا بفوزها على سلوفينيا 1-صفر اليوم  الأربعاء على ملعب "نيلسون مانديلا باي" في بورت اليزابيت في الجولة  الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة.

وسجل جيرماين ديفو الهدف في  الدقيقة 23.

رفعت إنكلترا رصيدها إلى خمس  نقاط واحتلت المركز الثاني في المجموعة بفارق  الأهداف خلف الولايات  المتحدة التي تغلبت بالنتيجة ذاتها على الجزائر.

وكان إنكلترا استهلت مشوارها  بالتعادل مع الولايات المتحدة 1-1 ثم مع الجزائر  صفر-صفر، في حين خرجت  سلوفينيا من السباق وفي جعبتها أربع نقاط من فوز على الجزائر 1-صفر وتعادل  مع الولايات المتحدة 2-2 في الجولتين الأوليين.

ويلعب منتخب إنكلترا في  الدور الثاني مع أول المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم ألمانيا وصربيا وغانا  وأستراليا.

يذكر أن سلوفاكيا تشارك في  النهائيات للمرة الثانية في تاريخها بعد أن خسرت  مبارياتها الثلاث في  المرة السابقة في مونديال كوريا الجنوبية واليابان عام 2002.

أجرى الايطالي فابيو كابيلو  مدرب منتخب إنكلترا ثلاثة تغييرات على التشكيلة التي تعادلت مع الجزائر  سلباً في الجولة الثانية، فغامر بإشراك جيرماين ديفو مهاجم  توتنهام بدلا  من اميل هيسكي لاعب أستون فيلا، وأشرك جيمس ميلنر مكان ارون لينون في  الوسط، ودفع بالمدافع ماتيو ابسون مكان جيمي كاراغر الموقوف.

أما ماتياس كيك فاحتفظ بنفس  التشكيلة التي تعادلت مع الولايات المتحدة 2-2.

الشوط الأول

كان منتخب سلوفاكيا الطرف  الأفضل في ربع الساعة الأول لكن من دون خطورة فعلية  على مرمى ديفيد جيمس،  والمحاولة الاولى كانت بكرة مباغتة من بيرسا سيطر عليها جيمس (7).

لكن المنتخب الانكليزي الذي  يدرك أهمية الفوز في استمراره بالبطولة انتزع المبادرة فتحرك عبر الأطراف  وخصوصاً الجهة اليمنى عبر جيمس ميلنر.

سدد فرانك لامبارد كرة قوية  من ركلة حرة على بعد نحو 35 متراً في متناول الحارس  سمير هاندانوفيتش  (15)، وكانت فرصة أخرى لإنكلترا من كرة ذكية لواين روني بين  قدمي الكسندر  رادوسلافيفيتش لم يلحق بها لامبارد أمام المرمى مباشرة بعد ثوان  قليلة، ثم  حاول روني التسديد بنفسه هذه المرة لكن الدفاع حول كرته إلى ركنية (18).

أعطت تغييرات كابيلو ثمارها  فلم يتأخر الهدف الإنكليزي كثيراً وجاء حين انطلق  جيمس ميلنر من الجهة  اليمنى حيث رفع كرة بعرض الملعب تابعها ديفوي بقدمه في  المرمى رغم وجود  الحارس السلوفيني في المكان المناسب (23).

وكاد منتخب إنكلترا يضيف  الهدف الثاني بعد أربع دقائق فقط حين حول ميلنر  النشيط كرة رائعة من الجهة  اليمنى أمام المرمى مباشرة فأبعدها الحارس لتتهيأ أمام  فرانك لامبارد  فأطاح بها قوية خارج الخشبات.

وحال الحارس هاندانوفيتش دون  اهتزاز شباكه في الدقيقة 30 اثر هجمة مرتدة سريعة أطلق على إثرها ديفوي  كرة قوية أبعدها الحارس لتصل إلى روني فحضرها إلى جيرارد على مشارف المنطقة  أرسلها باتجاه الزاوية اليمنى لكن الحارس تدخل ثانية والتقطها  على  دفعتين.

الشوط الثاني

وأفلت مرمى سلوفينيا من هدف  ثان في الثواني الأولى للشوط الثاني، فنفذ واين  روني ركلة حرة من الجهة  اليسرى لكن الحارس أبعد الكرة بقبضتيه بعيدا لتعود وتتهيأ  أمام المرمى إلى  ديفو الذي لم يتمكن من اللحاق بها.

بقيت الأفضلية إنكليزية  بمحاولات عديدة أبرزها لجون تيري اثر كرة رأسية أبعدها  الحارس (56)، ثم  تلقى واين روني كرة خلف المدافعين وهو في حالة انفراد بالمرمى  تماما لكن  كرته ارتدت من القائم الأيمن (58).

بقي الدفاع السلوفيني صامداً  رغم الهجمات المتتالية للانكليز خصوصاً عبر روني  الذي بذل جهدا كبيراً  لتسجيل هدفه الأول في هذه النهائيات وكان قريباً من ذلك في  أكثر من  محاولة.

ومن الفرص النادرة لسلوفينيا  في الشوط الثاني كرة قوية سددها فالتر بيرسا اثر خطأ من غاريث باري لكن  ديفيد جيمس كان لها بالمرصاد (65).

وكاد بيرسا يخطف هدف التعادل  بعد ثلاث دقائق اثر معمعمة أمام المنطقة الإنكليزية إلى أن تهيأت أمامه  كرة سددها قوية قريبة جداً من القائم الأيسر.

عمد كابيلو إلى الحفاظ على  النتيجة في ثلث الساعة الأخير بعد أن فشل لاعبوه في  إضافة هدف ثان، فعزز  خط الوسط بإشراك جو كول بدلا ًمن واين روني غير الموفق.

بقيت النتيجة على حالها بعد  فشل أي من المنتخبين في التسجيل في الدقائق  الأخيرة فكان الهدف كافيا  لإنكلترا للتأهل إلى الدور الثاني.
*

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

لن يصمد الانجليز اكثر من ذلك 

 الحظ كان معهم في الدور الاول

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يستر من الانجليز بالدور الثاني رح تكون مهمتهم صعبه للغايه

----------

